# Konsole: Tabelle Ausgeben



## Müller Max (21. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

wie kann ich über die Konsole formatierte Tabellen ausgeben? Das ganze soll dynamisch sein, also der Tabellenkopf und die Werte sollen änderbar sein. Wenn ich mit tabs arbeite steht meistens nicht das Richtige untereinenader.


----------



## MacGuyver (21. Jul 2010)

Moin,

einfach eine Maske mit den Spaltenbezeichnern und den Platz übergeben, wieviel davon angezeigt wird. Dann den Spalteninhalt mit Leerzeichen auffüllen und ein Trennzeichen und gut. Ein Datensatz wird wohl oder übel über mehrere Zeilen gehen. Nur die Frage, wie du die Liste rein bekommst.

Stefan


----------



## Müller Max (21. Jul 2010)

Im Moment gebe ich das einfach über System.out.println aus (in Schleifen). Hast du mal ein Beispiel?


----------



## nrg (21. Jul 2010)

oder den längsten attributwert pro spalte ermitteln und alle anderen mit leerzeichen auffülllen. ist imho die einzige option um wirklich eine "perfekt" formatierte tabelle zu bekommen (edit: vorausgesetzt du hast keine ellenlange attributwerte). andere optionen schneiden entweder teilweiße was ab oder sind nicht genau untereinander

edit: welche datenhaltung hast du denn? ein 2d array? Collections?

edit2: aber gut, bei einer normalen console ist eh bei 70-80 zeichen schluss und es sieht alles scheisse aus... deshalb evtl doch besser fixiert...


----------



## Müller Max (21. Jul 2010)

Die Daten kommen aus verschiedenen Maps.


----------



## Marco13 (21. Jul 2010)

Kannst dir auch mal die Methode String#format ansehen, damit braucht man nicht "von Hand" mit Leerzeichen aufzufüllen.


----------

